# Indian Nationals 2014 - July 25-27 , Mumbai



## Akash Rupela (Jun 27, 2014)

The Indian Nationals 2014  will be held for the first time this year.

Dates = 25-27 July, 2014 (Friday-Sunday)

Events = All

For other details, please see the website, Schedule to be uploaded soon.

For indian participants, register here http://speedsolv.in/indiannationals2014/Registration.html

For participants coming from outside India,

*1. Registration* - You can pay the registration fee on the spot. To confirm your registration, register on WCA and mail here a copy of your ticket. Please register soon. Registration open till 10th July only.

*2. Accomodation * - There will be two options. A cheap dormitory where most cubers will be staying - roughly INR 300(you can convert) per day OR a hotel room on a shared basis at INR 1000 per day each. To select mode for accomodation, just use the email-id to inform us, you can pay on the spot.

*3. Travel* - The details of the nearest airport are mentioned on the website. It is very close from the venue. Pickup can be arranged if informed in advance.


I hope to see members from all over the community. Any other questions are welcome.

Akash


----------



## mande (Jul 1, 2014)

Is anyone here planning on coming from outside India?


----------

